# Kriegsspiele (Moderne/Gegenwart)



## TheXxy (15. September 2013)

Hi vielleicht kennt ihr ja Wargame Airland Battle das ist das Modernste Kriegspiel das ich kenne ich finde es gut aber würde mir auch gerne noch andere Kriegsspiele angucken also ich suche Spiele die nicht zu alt sind und mit Moderne meine ich das die üngefär in der Gegenwart spielen nicht so wie Company of Heros oder wie Red Alter in der Zukunft ich fände es cool spiele zu spielen wo es so alles mögliche gibt wenn ihr etwas in der richtung kennt oder vielleicht auch etwas anderes empfiehlt wäre es super


----------



## LOX-TT (15. September 2013)

die neuen Ableger von Call of Duty (außer Black Ops Reihe, die spielt in der Vergangenheit bzw. Teil 2 im Jahr 2025), Battlefield und Medal of Honor spielen alle in der Gegenwart oder nahen Zukunft


----------



## TheXxy (15. September 2013)

Ich rede aber von Rts games und Cod naja da habe ich nur schleche erfahrung mit :/


----------



## LOX-TT (15. September 2013)

TheXxy schrieb:


> Ich rede aber von Rts games


 achso, hab ich nicht gesehen, sorry.

Bin mir nicht sicher, aber spielt World in Conflict nicht auch in der Gegenwart? Das ist glaub ich Echtzeit-Strategie


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. September 2013)

World in Conflict (spielt Ende der 80er, Kalter Krieg)

Sonst wenn du bei Wargame Spaß hattest, ist vielleicht RUSE garnicht mal so schlecht, auch wenn es im 2. WK spielt.


----------



## TheXxy (15. September 2013)

Ja RUSE habe ich schon gespielt war ganz ok  aber sonst kennt ihr auch nicht mehr?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (15. September 2013)

Da wäre sonst noch ein Spiel von 2005 Act of War, angesiedelt ist es im Jahr 2010, kannst es dir mal anschauen.
Aber generell gibt es glaube ich nicht sehr viele Rts in der Moderne.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. September 2013)

Was mir noch einfällt ist Tom Clancy's EndWar, weiß aber nicht ob das Gegenwart oder Zukunft ist


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2013)

klassische rts-titel sind ja im allgemeinen ziemlich tot, warum auch immer. 
im trend liegt momentan dieser moba-quatsch.


----------



## svd (15. September 2013)

"Command & Conquer: Generals" könnte gerade noch passen. Allerdings zickt es vlt. in Verbindung mit Win7.

Oder "Joint Task Force".


----------



## TheXxy (15. September 2013)

Danke werde ich mir mal angucken.
Ja Moba ist zuzeit der Trend ich finde es aber eigentlich richtig gut ich spiele auch sehr viel Dota2


----------



## MichaelG (23. November 2013)

Dann gabs vor längerem noch Real War. War auch ein RTS. Aber ob das unter WIN 7 und ff. überhaupt noch läuft ? Aber Echtzeitstrategie ist echt selten geworden. Da kann man noch froh sein, daß es ein Company of Heroes 2 noch in den Laden geschafft hat (trotz nachträglicher Ernüchterung). Dann gibt es RUSE und das war es aktuell auch schon. Angeblich soll ja ein Generals 2 in Arbeit sein. Aber ob wann und wie das Spiel kommen wird ist noch offen.


----------

